
As US Stream-Ripping Increases, Almost Half of Rippers Are Educated and Affluent - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/as-us-stream-ripping-increases-almost-half-of-rippers-are-educated-affluent-190531/
======
DATACOMMANDER
Did anyone ever truly believe that streaming would put an end to piracy? Pure
wishful thinking. You can’t send data to someone but make it impossible for
them to save it. It just doesn’t work that way.

